# Repaint fender strat body. Advice please



## Grambo54 (May 29, 2016)

Hi, Im new to the forum and hope to take advantage of the experience of others on the forum. I want to paint my MIM (late 90's) strat body (currently a mid blue) to black. Ive never done this before.

I know the question has been asked before but would like to know if there are any new aerosol spray paints I can use, or if not, where can I purchase the spray cans. I read that Richelieu has paint but that an account is needed to buy it. Is that correct? I know reranch USA has it but wont ship to Canada because of the chemicals. 

Is anyone in Canada selling it?

Im in Kelowna BC. 

Can anyone help with a source in Canada where I can order spray can aerosol paint suitable for a guitar body.

My intention is to sand the existing body with 320 paper until the shine is dull and then spray paint straight over the top, finishing with a few coats of clear. Any further advice anyone can offer to that plan?

How many spray cans will I need for the colour coats and clear coats?

Are there any threads/articles that anyone knows of that could help me with the project?

Any advice is welcome.

Thanks for any help.

Cheers


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome. Your plan sounds like a good one. Sand out the dings/marks/scratches as much as possible. The big home improvement stores (Home Depot or Lowes) sell both black lacquer spray bombs and lacquer clear coat. One can of each should be lots. The black will be with the other spray cans, the clear coat will be with the wood stains. Deft is the brand name of the clear sold around here.

I've also had good luck spraying the automotive paints from a Canadian Tire. They have black & clear coat in the auto spray bomb section. 

After clear coating, sand with 800, 1200, 1500, 2000, and then hit it with automotive rubbing compound to get the shine back (if you're not setup for buffing). It works.


----------



## Grambo54 (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. Ive seen theres been discussion on whether nitrocellulose is best. What are your thoughts and where might I buy nitro. If its not an issue, which is best, the home depot one or canadian tire. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Grambo54 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Ive seen theres been discussion on whether nitrocellulose is best. What are your thoughts and where might I buy nitro. If its not an issue, which is best, the home depot one or canadian tire.
> 
> Thanks.


I think the only place you can buy nitrocellulose lacquer in Canada is Richelieu. Is it worth the effort? Personally, I don't think so. I can't hear the difference anyway.
I recently switched to water-borne lacquers for most things because I've had enough of the stink and the cleanup process (using spray equipment). When I do spray conventional lacquer, I use a spray bomb.

The crappy tire/automotive paint is acrylic enamel I believe. The Automotive base coat/clear coat system is acrylic urethane. It doesn't fade or yellow over time. They all go on about the same. Lacquer might be a little better at self-leveling, I think it's got better "burn-in" too. Burn-in is when the coat you're applying "melts" the previous coat and they combine. Usually a good thing.

bottom line.....they all work.


----------



## Grambo54 (May 29, 2016)

Thanks again for your help. Sounds like the spray bomb lacquer is the way to go. What water born lacquer do you use. Is the automotive base coat a "lacquer" Sorry Im not familiar with the differences between types of coating. 

cheers


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Automotive laquer is acrylic laquer (usually).
I like the stuff sold at Canadian tire/parts source for colour (pretty much anything you csn think of).

I use watco (from home depot-nitro) for clear.
I spray my colour coats, usually 2 cans using only the top 3/4s (the last little bit always wants to come out unevenly, making your sandling more difficult).
Let dry for a while, I wait a month but that's probably overkill.

Scuff sand (400 or 600, very lightly) and then topcoat with the clear.
Let dry (again, about a month).
Wetsand out to a polish!

Black is the hardest colour (other than sparkles and other crazy stuff) to paint.

Black shows everything.
Everytime I paint a black guitar, about halfway through wetsanding I'm cursing myself and saying I'll never paint another damn black guitar.
I've got 3, how many damn black guitars does one guy need anyway lol

It's totally doable, don't get discouraged.
Just take your time with the wetsanding.

I believe the reranch site has detailed instructions on painting & wetsanding/polishing.
If you can't find them pm me and I'll find them (I had them saved on my old computer and it died).

Nitro is not clear, it has a bit of yellow to it.
Probably won't notice with black.

I have never used water based stuff so I can't comment on it.
However acrylic/nitro is nasty stuff.

Respirator, ventilation are both required. Do not spray it indoors.
It's seriously harmfull stuff.


Nathan


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

the water borne stuff I use is "Target Coatings" from "Wood Essence" in Saskatchewan. They all do a good job, it's just what ever you're used to using.
I suggest you go with spray bomb lacquer. If you look through the spray bombs at Home Depot, you will see a small section of lacquers. Usually just white and black, maybe red, not a huge choice of colours.
Use that clear if there is any, or walk down the isle to where the wood stain products are and find Deft. Lee Valley also has Deft or Watco. And wear a mask


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I think some automotive paint suppliers will mix you whatever colour you like and put in in a spray can...for a fee. All the Fender classic colours are actually automotive colours anyhow so...

Seriously though...why black? You have a world of colours to choose from.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> Seriously though...why black? You have a world of colours to choose from.


I agree with that sentiment. There's tons of used black guitars to get. It's when you want colors that it gets hard...


----------



## Grambo54 (May 29, 2016)

Thanks very much for the replies. VERY helpful. I want a Gilmour black Strat (copy). Just had trouble finding a black strat with maple neck locally. I wouldnt buy without trying/seeing the guitar because action matters! I'll buy a 920d gilmour loaded pickguard from Sigler in the USA. The MIM strat I bought has fender good hardware except prbably for the cheap trem block but thats ok. I could buy a black body and sell my blue one but that takes time and I think it would cost me $$. So I decided to paint the body I have. Its in good condition. Bit of a project for me.
Cheers

Gee


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My son directed my attention to an inexpensive spray system he picked up at Home Depot. It allows you to fill up the container with whatever you want, and use the replaceable compressed-air cans to spray. He said it was around $12 for the basic kit.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If you're looking for an "excuse" to refinish a guitar, knock yourself out, but as has been mentioned, black IS the absolute hardest straight colour to paint. It shows everything. If it's just a question of impatience, wait, black Strats are everywhere. Patience grasshopper.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Vintage Modified squier strats are a great sounding cheap black + maple option.


----------



## Grambo54 (May 29, 2016)

I looked for 2 month for a black strat with maple neck locally. The only one within 100km was an american strat for $800. Too much considering I would be taking the pickups out. Because I dont currently have a guitar I must admit I was impatient . However Im leaving the country in 5 months so didnt want to wait too long. Because action is important I didnt want to buy sight unseen so hence I only looked locally. The blue MIM strat I bought was $350, in excellent condition and I hope to sell the parts I take off it to minimise overall cost. I realise Im in for some work but have the time to do it. 

I'll check out the spray unit at home depot, and probably conduct some trial painting on wood with whatever paint I go with before doing the strat. 

All comments are most appreciated.

Cheers,

Gee


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The fact that you'd be removing the pickups is NO reason not to buy an American Strat. People do it all the time.


----------



## Grambo54 (May 29, 2016)

Thats true. In my case Im trying to limit the overall cost of the project but also want to make it a project of sorts that I can learn from. I'll be buying a 920D loaded black pickguard with the gilmour pickups. Will cost around $275 canadian so Im guessing the total project will be around $700. I would love an American made strat though. Never had one. Last year I put together a gilmour MIM candy apple red strat with dragonfire DG emg copy loaded pickguard and all new hardware. Was a challenge to find all of the parts that would fit but kinda fun to do.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

They don't make them anymore, but a Highway 1 strat would be perfect for you. They even came in black with maple. The black was flat but they polished up real nice. USA made.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> The fact that you'd be removing the pickups is NO reason not to buy an American Strat. People do it all the time.


And sometimes we sell those pickups after too! 

Edit: do you have a long and mcquade near you? Just check their used inventory online for a used black/maple strat and have it delivered to your store when you find one.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

L&M monster days sale. Page 3. Take the MIM in as trade & finance the rest.










Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Or just put up a WTB/WTT on here.


----------



## Grambo54 (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll call L & M today. I really need to play the guitar to check out how it plays and what the action is like. I can set it up but as we know some play much nicer than others and feel /sound better unplugged. Maybe our local guitar store will trade, I'll go have a look. Just dont want the project to cost too much but also want a strat that plays nicely. I'll be using it mostly to play into my DAW. Im guessing that the suggestions to find an already painted black strat are because painting it may end up with a an obvious paint job??
Cheers,


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A refin for a black strat is just money that doesnt need to be spent when they are fairly easy to find.


----------



## Grambo54 (May 29, 2016)

Came across this today. black strat plus for $500. Im guessing MIM. Not sure what the "plus" means. and ad dosnt say what the pickups are. Dilemma is do I buy this and sell the other. If I sell mine for $300 I will end up spending $200 more on the project. is it worth it?

Fender Strat Plus - Castanet Classifieds

Cheers


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Grambo54 said:


> Came across this today. black strat plus for $500. Im guessing MIM. Not sure what the "plus" means. and ad dosnt say what the pickups are. Dilemma is do I buy this and sell the other. If I sell mine for $300 I will end up spending $200 more on the project. is it worth it?
> 
> Fender Strat Plus - Castanet Classifieds
> 
> Cheers


Plus new tuners and pickguard maybe? 
Who cares about the pickups, didn't you want to change them anyway?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

That looks like a legit American Strat Plus. I'm not sure of the year but, the Plus came with the roller nut, locking tuners and lace sensors. It looks like the pickups have been swapped and he did mention the tuners were swapped. You can be relatively sure the neck is legit. You can't tell for sure about the body at a glance. At $500 I would take the risk if it didn't have any major flaws.


----------



## Grambo54 (May 29, 2016)

Yes I'll change the pickups and pickguard. i have a buyer for the pickguard for 25 bux. But mexican standard pickups are not worth much to sell. I wonder if strat "plus" pickups are better. I might have a look at the black guitar and see how it plays/condition etc. The one I have now has good fender tuners/hardware, looks brand new and plays nicely. I must admit I wouldnt want to wreck it with a bad paint job but if I pay 500 for the mexican black strat then another 300 for new pickups, its getting up there for my budget.
I appreciate all the input.


----------



## Grambo54 (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I'll try and get more info from the buyer. 


JBFairthorne said:


> That looks like a legit American Strat Plus. I'm not sure of the year but, the Plus came with the roller nut, locking tuners and lace sensors. It looks like the pickups have been swapped and he did mention the tuners were swapped. You can be relatively sure the neck is legit. You can't tell for sure about the body at a glance. At $500 I would take the risk if it didn't have any major flaws.


.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Probably an after market pg too. If pickups, pg and tuners have been swapped, someone along the line was a tinkerer. You might have upgraded pots and caps too. I'm not sure if those vintage tuners he put on would be a direct fit or not. There might be extra holes in the headstock. It might account for the low price. I'd definitely get the original tuners if you can and re-install them. They're a much better tuner than the one's he replaced them with for what I assume are aesthetic reasons.


----------



## Grambo54 (May 29, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> That looks like a legit American Strat Plus. I'm not sure of the year but, the Plus came with the roller nut, locking tuners and lace sensors. It looks like the pickups have been swapped and he did mention the tuners were swapped. You can be relatively sure the neck is legit. You can't tell for sure about the body at a glance. At $500 I would take the risk if it didn't have any major flaws.


You were right!! genuine american strat plus around 1996. All original parts apparently. Will need a refret before too long he reckons but I dont play much anyway so thats fine. Someone else has first dibs on it so i'll find out friday if its for sale. Sounds like a fairly good deal. nothing like one of those to get you spending more .


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Grambo54 said:


> You were right!! genuine american strat plus around 1996. All original parts apparently. Will need a refret before too long he reckons but I dont play much anyway so thats fine. Someone else has first dibs on it so i'll find out friday if its for sale. Sounds like a fairly good deal. nothing like one of those to get you spending more .


Those aren't original pups, but that's still a great deal.


----------



## Grambo54 (May 29, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> Probably an after market pg too. If pickups, pg and tuners have been swapped, someone along the line was a tinkerer. You might have upgraded pots and caps too. I'm not sure if those vintage tuners he put on would be a direct fit or not. There might be extra holes in the headstock. It might account for the low price. I'd definitely get the original tuners if you can and re-install them. They're a much better tuner than the one's he replaced them with for what I assume are aesthetic reasons.


I get what you say about the tuners. They have their own particular hole layout. Yeh, PG too. dosnt look original. Apparently lace gold pickups that year. Im no expert. I still dont know what to do....paint mine or buy the black strat and then try and sell mine......


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The usa will in theory have better wood- buy that one.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Agreed, buy the Plus and sell yours. Even if it has a couple extra holes in the headstock, $500 is a good deal. Put the original tuners back on, which he has. Sell the current tuners. I bet you can get $30-$50 for 'em. I wouldn't worry about the lack of the lace sensors. They were a good noiseless pickup...but even they didn't sound like single coils. Whatever is in there, if you can identify them, might even be worth a few dollars if you wanted to put something else in and sell those.

Oh, and I think this one is a '96. I have a '93 American Standard, which should have mostly the same specs (the Plus had upgraded tuners, nut and pickups). That general era of Strats were good, not excellent, but good. Much better than most of the 80's Strats.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Bear in mind, a refret can be pricey. If you decided she's a keeper, a refret would be worth it.


----------



## Grambo54 (May 29, 2016)

I bought the black strat!!!! $480 including fender hard case, fender strap and locking tuners with no name on them No trem bar though. The strat has kluson vintage style tuners on it currently so I think I'll leave those on. A few scratches and dents but that dosnt worry me. The pickups in it are fender noiseless. Not sure if vintage or hot, but they sound quite good. Not sure if the bridge saddles are original. Theyre not the vintage style. They are the smooth top u shaped saddles The neck is a very nice yellowed maple. The number is on the back of the neck along with a fender 50 years sticker. Overall Im pretty happy. Its my first American strat.

question. can I buff it with wet and dry to shine it up and remove some of the fine scratches. 

Thanks to all for comments and advice.

Cheers,
Graham


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2016)

Congrats!
Looking forward to a NGD thread.

Let's have a look n' see before you go putting sandpaper to it.
That's what I'm guessing you mean when you say 'wet and dry'.
Otherwise, leave it as is, beyond a proper cleaning.
Every guitar needs it's war wounds. Mojo, don'cha know. lol.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I would just give 'er a polish with appropriate materials. Decent cloth and actual guitar polish. Swirls are no big deal.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Grambo54 said:


> question. can I buff it with wet and dry to shine it up and remove some of the fine scratches.
> 
> Thanks to all for comments and advice.
> 
> ...


This is the stuff I use.











Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Guitars will get scratches and dings - I wouldn't spend a lot of time or money worrying about either . I'm not saying don't polish your guitar every so often, I'm just saying don't freak out about normal wear on the finish.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Looking forward to a NGD thread.


I know what NDG stands for, but Ive been wondering about NGD... 




Budda said:


> Guitars will get scratches and dings - I wouldn't spend a lot of time or money worrying about either . I'm not saying don't polish your guitar every so often, I'm just saying don't freak out about normal wear on the finish.


Yeah even my daughter finds it "interesting" that "the old red guitar" has some "damage" 

Ain't MOJO the proper word? As long as it's normal wear, I think it's OK.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Jamdog said:


> I know what NDG stands for, but Ive been wondering about NGD...


New Gear Day.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Budda said:


> New Gear Day.


Thanks! 

Sadly doesn't happen often, but I'll be sure to follow standards next time 

Does it count for pedals too?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Jamdog said:


> Does it count for pedals too?


Oh. Oh yes. Yes it does indeed!
Hmmm pedals.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Grambo54 (May 29, 2016)

Not such a big new gear day but the strat plays nicely. I really like it. original fender plus case with it too. I msged fender and I think its all standard except for the pickups which should be lace sensor and the tuners have been changed to kluson deluxe so I guess Im stuck with them because probs been redrilled to suit. So i'll try and sell the schaller locking tuners. And the noiseless pickups. And the white perloid pickguard and the MIM strat I already bought. I dont want parts hanging around forever. Will try the scratch x2 and get some guitar leaner. that will be it apart from the Gilmour loaded black pickguard.
cheers


----------



## Grambo54 (May 29, 2016)

I finished my small strat project to get close to a david Gilmour black strat.

Sold the blue mexican strat I originally bought that i was going to repaint (lost $25 on that) and bought a black made in USA strat for $480. Added a new black acrylic pickguard. Kept the fender noiseless pickups which were on the black strat because I do recording and there's zero hum. The covers were an aged white which is what I wanted. Wiped off the gold noiseless logo on the pickup covers with nail polish remover. Painted the existing lettering on the knobs a deep green colour with acrylic testors paint to simulate the oxidising of the original gold lettering. Cleaned and polished the guitar with scratch X 2.0. Turned out nice and sounds great.

http://i1043.photobucket.com/albums/b434/Geeman54/20160623_184145_zps2ka6qtp3.jpg
http://i1043.photobucket.com/albums/b434/Geeman54/20160623_184108_zpscysptxen.jpg

Thanks to all who posted comments


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

It really looks nice, you did a great job!


----------

